# Wow! Now Thats A Gift Card Worth Getting! Snakehead Hunt!



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Maryland offering $200 gift cards for dead snakehead fish | The Sideshow - Yahoo! News

-


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Doesn't surprise me. I watched a interesting documentary about the Snakehead invasion in the US which is believed to have started in Maryland from a guy who released a pair into the wild. It has gotten quite bad there.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

There is a good episode of rivermonsters about snakeheads and there is a good portion of it on the us invasion

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

*Snakehead hunt!*

http://m.yahoo.com/w/news_america/b...on_types=news.reads&fb_source=other_multiline

Here you go...all you snakehead fans...
Go hunt some down !

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?t4iqnp


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

$200 gift cards? Wow, I bet they would do it for $10!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ben beat ya to it a couple hours ago lol Sorry had to merge them together


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh ok thanks for combining! 
Are all the snakehead fans already on the plane ?

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?c0slbo


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol probably so. I don't really see this eliminating the problem, but wouldn't mind cashin in on a few myself lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you have 47 minutes, here is the documentary from National Geographics Hooked series called Fishzilla - Snakehead Invasion. This explains why they are taking the measures they are with Snakeheads. I don't know if I am breaking any copyright bs by uploading this vid, so watch it or d/l it soon just in case lol Thought it would fit well with this thread 






direct link to vid: snakehead.avi - YouTube


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I was just reading the article and seen the qualifications for getting the gift cards. I wonder if I could paste my face on the pic below the article and cash in lol I wonder how many people from other states will send pix of fish they caught in their own state, trying to cash in


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> Yahoo! News
> 
> Here you go...all you snakehead fans...
> Go hunt some down !
> ...





April said:


> Oh ok thanks for combining!
> Are all the snakehead fans already on the plane ?
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?c0slbo


Not really a thing for a snakehead fans. More like dissing snakehead fans with all the BS info they give to the public. I understand that it's now a problem but why blame the fish and give it bad reps. Tilapias and carps are more wide spreads and causing more damage than snakeheads do but they dont get bad reps.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> If you have 47 minutes, here is the documentary from National Geographics Hooked series called Fishzilla - Snakehead Invasion. This explains why they are taking the measures they are with Snakeheads. I don't know if I am breaking any copyright bs by uploading this vid, so watch it or d/l it soon just in case lol Thought it would fit well with this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This vid is more for entertainment than learning about snakeheads. Lots of true snakehead keepers in MFK and thesnakeheadforum.com were disappointed with NatGeo for releasing BS info.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

the way i see it, they are trying to get fishermen in the habit of killing them on sight, especially if a government agency will actually pay people to help the cause, shows the seriousness of the threat to the average hobbyist


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Guess I better take the mod hat off for a couple minutes. BS info El? With some of the BS info you've put on a couple threads, you would know. With all due respect to your expertise  your ethics disturb me, when it comes to fish keeping anyway. You say "why blame the fish" but wasn't long ago you threatened to freeze a fish because nobody wanted to buy it within 24 hours, You have no problem killing a fish that you simply didn't want anymore and then "dis" an issue where the fish is actually causing a problem. I think the facts in that documentary are pretty accurate considering those people have been in the field for several years researching the issue as opposed to chatting on some forum with a bunch of self proclaimed experts. I've seen what they can do to a fish in an aquarium I can only imagine them in the wild. Their rep comes honestly IMHO. Of course why would you even care about it being a problem, as long as you can still get your precious monster fish here. Considering they have little if any natural predators in US waters and are wiping out other populations, I don't think the carp problem (which wasn't caused by some irresponsible hobbyist) comes close as a good comparison. But you are right about one thing, why blame the fish? After-all he didn't choose to be in someones tank then be released in non native waters or even worse...frozen when he is no longer wanted.


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

Well what eats snakeheads just release those lol... serious note the way people are killing these creature is terrible, they are poisoning full ponds and killing everything in it.


----------

